
Hiring iOS developers: traits to look for, questions to ask - Glosster
https://devsdata.com/hire-ios-developer/
======
Glosster
They have a similar article for Android, for whoever might be more interested
in that:

[https://devsdata.com/hire-android-developer/](https://devsdata.com/hire-
android-developer/)

